# Ron Jeremy says violent video games 'worse' than porn



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2010)

I believe I have really seen and read it all now!



> *Violent video games have "a much bigger negative influence on kids" than pornography, a leading porn star has claimed.*
> 
> He said parents should be more worried about the harmful effects of such games.
> 
> ...


I keep hearing about these mythical studies but as yet not one of the critics of video games seems able to cite one properly...


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 12, 2010)

well my next giro I be spending on a Xbox game then your latest DVD Mr Jeremy.


----------



## maomao (Jan 12, 2010)

Not sure I trust the opinion of a man who's greatest claim to fame is he can suck his own willy.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 12, 2010)

An idiot, who clearly has a problem deciding what's real, or not.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 28, 2010)

Firstly. RJ is a pro porn star it is his living, he earns his money from it so lets get that little fact out of the way:

Violent video games are, as an avid player of such genre, generally leaning people to gun glorification simply because the bigger gun you have = much reward. Also who th fuck heard of an mp5 before counter strike - you get the message?

Porn however is in totally different genre, people get abused yet people dont generally die as in from gun crime.

I conclude that both industies are smut and tbh I'm glad RJ brought it up!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 28, 2010)

Seriously, which would you do on the train to work, watch porn or play a game?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 28, 2010)

Cloud said:


> who th fuck heard of an mp5 before counter strike



Anybody who watched action films, read spy and military novels...?


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 28, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Seriously, which would you do on the train to work, watch porn or play a game?



If one chooses to define one's personal morality by social norms, that's a good argument.  Trouble is, only a wanker would do that.

Ron Jeremy is a fat bastard, but that's all I have against him.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 29, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I believe I have really seen and read it all now!
> 
> I keep hearing about these mythical studies but as yet not one of the critics of video games seems able to cite one properly...



Its about time we had another ' violent video games are evvillll' article though, been too long since the last!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 29, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:
			
		

> Its about time we had another ' violent video games are evvillll' article though, been too long since the last!



It really hasn't, anti games pieces appear almost weekly...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 29, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It really hasn't, anti games pieces appear almost weekly...



Was being sarcastic.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Jan 29, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Seriously, which would you do on the train to work, watch porn or play a game?



Is the correct answer "watch porn"???


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 29, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Was being sarcastic.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd have thought video games are less harmful than porn as they don't encourage wanking.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2020)

Bit off topic but gives an insight into his values:


----------



## NoXion (Sep 1, 2020)

Looks like _someone_ was attacking video games as a form of distraction.


----------



## Argonia (Sep 1, 2020)

My mate's dad had a porn film in his VHS collection called "The Magic Lamp" with Ron Jeremy as a genie. I found him pretty creepy then.


----------



## kebabking (Sep 1, 2020)

Argonia said:


> My mate's dad had a porn film in his VHS collection called "The Magic Lamp" with Ron Jeremy as a genie. I found him pretty creepy then.



One can only imagine the magnificently shit plot devices involved...


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 1, 2020)

Turns out that Ron Jeremy is miles worse than a violent video game.


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 1, 2020)

kebabking said:


> One can only imagine the magnificently shit plot devices involved...



Probably as inspired as the pizza-delivery-the-attractive-woman-can´t-afford-to-pay-for format.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 1, 2020)

Is it appropriate to be having a laugh about porn storylines considering what he’s charged with?


----------



## Argonia (Sep 1, 2020)

kebabking said:


> One can only imagine the magnificently shit plot devices involved...



It was truly Laurence Olivier level work.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 2, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Is it appropriate to be having a laugh about porn storylines considering what he’s charged with?



Don't worry, porn plots don't have feelings that can be hurt. It's OK to mock them.


----------



## Argonia (Jan 2, 2021)

Has there been a decision in the court case against Jeremy?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Has there been a decision in the court case against Jeremy?


He's not been tried yet, but he's in jail waiting


----------



## maomao (Jan 2, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Has there been a decision in the court case against Jeremy?


No. Was scheduled for December but doesn't seem to have happened yet. More charges were added in October and he's looking at 330 years now.


----------



## maomao (Jan 2, 2021)

Being able to suck your own willy is a good talent to have if you're looking at spending the rest of your life behind bars.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 2, 2021)

I see that Ginger Banks, the industry whistleblower who made public what had previously been private within porn regarding concerns over Jeremy, is fighting a defamation action.









						Help Ginger Banks with Her Legal Fees, organized by Ginger Banks
					

At the beginning of August I was served with papers in a lawsuit. I am currently be… Ginger Banks needs your support for Help Ginger Banks with Her Legal Fees



					www.gofundme.com


----------



## dylanredefined (Jan 2, 2021)

Cloud said:


> Firstly. RJ is a pro porn star it is his living, he earns his money from it so lets get that little fact out of the way:
> 
> Violent video games are, as an avid player of such genre, generally leaning people to gun glorification simply because the bigger gun you have = much reward. Also who th fuck heard of an mp5 before counter strike - you get the message?
> 
> ...





			https://i.dailymail.co.uk/1s/2020/02/29/23/25373830-8060713-image-a-51_1583018100218.jpg
		

Only most of the world. Why do you think the gun was in the video game. Youth of today😞


----------

